# Getting an appointment in the UK for a permenant Residency SA visa



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, I am somewhat confused by what I have to do to get an appointment in the UK for a permenant Residency SA visa. Reading the web site I have to apply for an interview before I submit Form 18.

Can somebody please advise me what I have to do. I have a police clearence certificate, a radiological report, a medical report. I am at the point now where I need to submit the form but need to know what to do next. Do I e-mail for the interview and then submit the form or take the form to the interview with me?

Thanks Vince


----------

